# Topics > Smart home > Smart mirror >  Verdera Voice Lighted, smart bathroom mirror, Kohler Co., Kohler, Wisconsin, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Kohler Co.

Home page - smarthome.kohler.com/smart-mirrors

kohler.com/verdera

----------


## Airicist

New Verdera™ Voice Lighted Smart Mirror with KOHLER® Konnect™

Published on Jan 5, 2018




> Meet the mirror that does it all. Using built-in Amazon Alexa, the Verdera Voice Lighted smart bathroom mirror allows you to effortlessly control your ideal lighting, other KOHLER Konnect products and more.

----------


## Airicist

KOHLER Verdera Voice Smart Mirror – “Mirror, Mirror”

Published on Jan 15, 2019




> With the Verdera Voice Mirror, you can control music, lighting and other products with your voice. That’s enough to transform even the most evil queen into the very best version of herself.

----------

